# Say a prayer for me please



## chaotichealth (May 30, 2015)

Asking for prayers.  My family is trying to buy a house.  I'm waiting to hear back about my VA loan.  If it goes through it means having to find a new gym and leaving my dream gym.  But it also means I will finally own my own land and house on the bayou.  Fishing right out my back door.  1.3 achers of land not enough for a cattle or horse but enough for my garden and a chicken coup.  With a land for my son and dog to play


----------



## srd1 (May 30, 2015)

Will do brother!!! Good luck.... the restrictions the feds put on the banks after 08 make it damn near impossible to get a mortage if your self employed least thats what im goin thru with it right now.


----------



## Marshall (May 30, 2015)

Pulling for you. If it's meant to be, it will happen !


----------



## Magnus82 (May 30, 2015)

Good luck brother!


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 30, 2015)

Goodluck brother


----------



## psych (May 31, 2015)

Prayers sent bro


----------



## chaotichealth (May 31, 2015)

The first one I wanted to buy was a four closer.  21 achers for 150k a 2 bed 1.5 bath.  Open barn with 10 stalls. We got out bidded.  But found out va wouldn't cover it.  Since it needed a little work


----------



## Lavey (May 31, 2015)

wishing you the best brother!


----------



## chrisr116 (May 31, 2015)

Good luck.  If I remember correctly from when I got my VA loan, it has to be able to pass a VA inspection.  That can be tough on some older or remodeled homes.


----------



## thebrick (May 31, 2015)

Pulling for you Chaotic!


----------



## BigBob (May 31, 2015)

Good Luck Man.


----------



## custom creation (May 31, 2015)

Prayers brother!


----------



## Sully (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't do the religion/prayer thing, but I do wish you all the best as you go after your dream; and especially as it pertains to taking care of your family. Good luck brother.


----------



## MattG (Jun 1, 2015)

Wish you all the best brother!


----------



## *Bio* (Jun 1, 2015)

Best of luck CH!  I hope you and your family get your dream home!!


----------

